# AUGUST PHOTO COMPETITION



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Heres your chance to show off your photographic skills in the AKFF / EASTCOAST LURES monthly photo comp.

Check out EASTCOAST LURES range at http://www.kayakfishingsydney.com/eastcoast.htm

The August period runs until the 31st Augsut and the monthly winners will be announced a few days later. Only photos taken during the month of August 2007 will be considered. Please post entries in this thread.

Photos entered into this comp should be taken whilst yak fishing and show the appeal of yak fishing. All aspects of photography will be considered when selecting winners which will include composition, creativity, lighting, sharpness and 'capturing the moment'. Bribes will be accepted gratefully (Large notes only thanks)

Get snapping, get creative, get out there and get into it!!!


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

You should have been here yesterday. How many times have I heard that. 

someones back-water "Brag Tree" taken a day ago up the Elliott.
not a pretty sight, but it tells me I'm in the right spot..... fishy waters 









then it's, back out on the main river for lunch


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

this one's called "bloody hell, the sun's bright!"


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning Fish


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Trawlling boat, Iluka on sunset, taken 5th/08 while yak fishing the Clarence River mouth


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

It's obviously going to be a hard day


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

The Mighty Werribee River above the weir


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

A few interesting pics of Bribie Island:



















This one is weird - one of many like-styled accidents this morning. I haven't photoshopped this - all I've done is add a watermark to the miniturized web version.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

There's some nice photos there!


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Smokin flatty


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Testing my new camera Fujifilm finePix s5600.
The mouth of the Werribee River. Some nice Bream come out of here. 

Cheer Kelly 
Viking Tempo


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Not only first yak caught fish, or first lure caught fish - FIRST FISH 

Big Woody Island, Hervey Bay today. 










Ahh, Queensland in August. 










Hervey Bay Glass- out. Hervey Bay town in back ground.


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Mick,
I don't think you should rub it in too much - otherwise ALL of those mexicans will want to move up here & catch all our fish.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

my own personal inbuilt nut tightener.... patent pending...


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Brighton


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Cannery Row Local










Little Squirt


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

taken on the Brunswick river


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

popular venue in north wales uk


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

member saysme at cockle creek, lake macquarie NSW taken on a throwaway camera


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

august in wales-croesi y cymru-welcome to wales.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

A couple from the bay

Duck like hammocks too









Funny statues around here









A boat from yesteryear










Cheers Dave


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Diggers Beach, Coffs Harbour - could it get any better than this?


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Nossa River at Dusk


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

*Canberra - Lake Burley Griffin 18/8/07*

One of the local Cormorant population :









Seagulls on a boat, white as snow :









A local Scrubber emerges :









Yellow-bellied Water Rat :


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Took this pic on our way back from Jindy yesterday, if you look closely you can see two guys down there fishing, this should give you some idea of the size of the thing.

Judging by the stance of one of the fisho's I'm gunna call this pic......

Please dont fart!










A larger version of the pic can be seen by clicking this link.

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/7147/dontfartex4.jpg


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the look i got from my first yak kingie

cheers
Kerry


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Kirks Point


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Heres a shot of the same rocks that Funda shot - different angle. Suns up behind , mirror image, early morning. Jindy in the Snowy Mountains NSW - beaut country!!!

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

That one reminds me of an inkblot psych test Arpie... 

Up close on a tiddler


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

The competion is realy hotting up this month


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Paffoh with a nice Golden perch  caught at Lake burley griffin. 8)


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Lake jindabyne early morning


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

arpie said:


> Awesome shot, Wopfish! The reflection is even clearer than the rocks - check out the tree branches on top/bottom!~
> 
> Roberta


It must be posted upside down! :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Just checked out you MPEG dude - great to see all the shots on there - and I totally agree some great entries this month. Maybe we should change our name to the Aus Kayak Fishing and Photographers Forum!!!!!!

Keep up the good work

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd4r9hMAACZfgAAQQYWyMoQJHIo//9+gMADNbCKeRqnqeFNNPU9TTIMQPU9Mp6hFM1HqNBoaA0NAAAIp4IRPU2po9EyZqeoA0Mh7r0Br1Owu1c3I+ymEWTWSqCqm1DmE0QKOFWHvuk5o2ubUeWjfWM585hdU8KzliIDvIOBiGfGxlNo9Vz+oJ6GiJdDNbZsQmmlz4HZrJL13hwtHL29+wFqCBhlpQiHiqM69GQ9onWS0gnNgtV7N1IWVb7eTpIAwdkOcxwSQCJ0rxhNch0yfaK9nRhOAn+C+FcbEXbrFpvEi1OApS8rQa9gJgorgtDirvdReyiTomQ1MJJXAYP/i7kinChIbxX7CYA==


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

aaaahh hows the serenity?


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

not as good as the rocks but i'll put it in anyway lol


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey ken,
That's an awesome video - a lot of terrifis photos there.
Glad i'm not judging them.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Great work on the vid ken


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

I took this one on Monday August 13, while all alone out at Jew Shoal, Noosa. The distant shore is ~4.5km away. The weather is not often like this out there.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Poddy - that photo's going on my wall... would look very cool in black and white.

Obviously when people ask.... I caught it. 

BTW - Did you foul hook that snapper?? looks like it got him around the gills.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

This comp is unreal! The video and the photos are just mind blowing. I don't advise looking at them while at work because you drift off to another time and place.

Well done to everyone involved.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

A couple of late entries taken on monday up cockle creek with saysme and colzhino.

Usally were standing round like shags on a rock - But shags up a tree :shock:










Coffs has the big banana, gallopoi the lone pine, cockle creek has the lone gum









Cheers Dave


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Arpie...that fella was only a small pinkie of about 30cm....he looks the goods though when ya get in close crop off any reference points :shock: :shock: 

Cheers Garfish...but ummm, armed with the above info ya may want to re-think ya strategy  . Re the hooks, more often than not both sets of trebles stick in. When they do I reckon ya can feel a little more weight but less fight


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Whoah!! Some excellent quality images this month and it was a tough choice to narrow them down to 3. There were also a few great shots but unfortunately they weren't actually taken whilst yakking, so weren't able to be considered. Just a reminder to all that the shots must be taken while yak fishing or show an aspect of yak fishing to be amongst the winners.

So, heres the worthy winners this month.

Paddlepop - Hobie Wave 









GoneFishin - Yak Silhouette. 









Poddy - Snapper









CAn the winners please pm me their postal addresses and I'll send your EastCoast Lures!

This months entries really were terrific, so keep them coming, theres another bunch of lures up for grabs next month!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

winners are in the new wiki photo gallery go in and take a look

http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?titl ... August2007

let me know if you want all the photos in there or perhaps the entrance in a small size while the winners are big

Cheers Dave


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

It was a tuff comp this month all the photos where terrific


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey justcrusin32 my opinion would be to post all pics small and inners large


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A lotta takers for the biscuits this month! Thanks to Jaysea Lures for the continued support


----------

